# finding work in Valencia Spain for Autralian national



## bobbymarshall (Dec 1, 2008)

hi guys,

i'm an Australian citizen looking to move to Spain under the working holiday agreeement. I was born in Chile, South America so i can speak and write spanish fluently.

Do any of you know how easy/hard it is to find work in Spain? I've read that it is quite hard if you aren't a EU citizen.

I have family in Spain (Valencia) who have their own importing business so i should be able to find work there but i was looking at other options as well.

if any of you know of the visa restrictions or how easy/hard it is to get sponsored by your employer should they wish to keep me that would be greatly apprecaited.

Muchisimas gracias a todos que puedan ayudarme!


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

My ADVICE

Use your family connection. You will need a job offer and Sponsorship to stay. 

There is a mass of labour available here (unemployment currently at 12%ish) and the paperwork for non-EU puts you VERY LOW down on the list unless you have a VERY specific skill set. I've mates in hi-spec jobs who've been just told they wont have work next year - for casual workers it's DIRE - Sparse and poor pay. I know several small companies (all sorts) shutting as their commercial rent outstrips their income. 

Family is however family!. I've a friend here whose new husband is non-EU. He'll be working in her brothers factory. Otherwise he'd be unable to find anything - let alone anything decent. 

You haven't mentioned your skill set - but our friends husband is finding that his experience in other countries is not proving as useful as he'd expected. He's Peruvian but speaks French (fluently) and English (well).


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Interesting - if your Spanish is FLUENT I have a friend in Valencia who MIGHT be interested. Only if you are prepared to be interviewed in Spanish you could send me your CV and I would pass it on. 

Crazy world with 1000s of expats *****ing about not having work but they are unemployable because they do not speak Spanish.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Crazy world with 1000s of expats *****ing about not having work but they are unemployable because they do not speak Spanish.


And you know the irony of the situation Steve? The people with the least ability in Spanish are the ones who have the most time available to learn!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Absolutely!! Total irony!!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

And one other thing I've noticed is the number of Brit marriage breakdowns here....and they always go off with _other_ Brits! 

My god....take a look at those Espanolas FFS! I'd be more than willing to invest in a Michel Thomas course if it meant _not_ having a toothless, tattoed, fat old Brit munter! 

No offence intended to toothless, tattoed, fat old Brit munters of course.....but they just wouldn't be on my list! 

My list _starts_ with the checkout girls at Carrefour Cartagena.....then the roller skaters....then the franchise outlets! Then I'll head for Eroski in San Pedro......


----------



## hola77 (Oct 21, 2010)

so steve people are interested in wokers if theyr fluent in both english & spanish? but how about half ish fluent with great propensity to learn & develop ones espanyol?.. better chance4 job then? or how is job situation in Valencia lookin now? por favor


H77


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

hola77 said:


> so steve people are interested in wokers if theyr fluent in both english & spanish? but how about half ish fluent with great propensity to learn & develop ones espanyol?.. better chance4 job then? or how is job situation in Valencia lookin now? por favor
> 
> 
> H77


Steve has been out of the country for quite some time on various well-publicised travels so he won't have the personal, 'on the street' knowledge you are looking for - although he might be back now 


I seem to remember that in a recent thread he said he was going to be heading further south though


I on the other hand have only left the country 3 times in 7 years

are you talking about the city or the region?


I think I have replied to a similar question of yours recently

yes, there are jobs for people with some Spanish (and even no Spanish)


but there are 100s if not 1000s of people chasing every one of them


that's not to say you WON'T get one


just that the odds are against you


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> Steve has been out of the country for quite some time on various well-publicised travels so he won't have the personal, 'on the street' knowledge you are looking for - although he might be back now
> 
> 
> I seem to remember that in a recent thread he said he was going to be heading further south though
> ...


Actually the last time Steve lived in Spain he was in Fuengirola and left a year or so ago to find work in Sweden???? Then he did a bike ride around the UK and is now back in Sweden, altho making noises about possibly coming back to Spain??? Malaga I think???



Jo xxx


----------



## hola77 (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks alot Xabia & Jo...

ah i Like a bit of competition.. id welcome it against the 100's anyway but perhaps not the 1000s....

For me it would be an experience even searcing for a job as Ive been fairly secure where I am for the last 5 or 6 years....

oh and Xabia Im only thinking of the city....

also (If its not much trouble  ] Whats routes do you know has good flight airport servies between Valencia and any Irish or Uk airport?

Gracias

H77


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

hola77 said:


> Thanks alot Xabia & Jo...
> 
> ah i Like a bit of competition.. id welcome it against the 100's anyway but perhaps not the 1000s....
> 
> ...



As long as you're not desperate and have enough funds to live on for as long as it takes then you'll be fine!! 

Unfortunately I dont know Valencia, I'm near Málaga, So I have no personal knowledge with regards to the airport questions. Google????????


Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

hola77 said:


> Thanks alot Xabia & Jo...
> 
> ah i Like a bit of competition.. id welcome it against the 100's anyway but perhaps not the 1000s....
> 
> ...


Iberia do Valencia to Dublin - I don't know how good the service is - I rarely leave Spain!!


----------



## hola77 (Oct 21, 2010)

checked iberia......
is not direct flights 

thanks anyway....

i wonder is aer lingus the only direct way i can get from dub to- valencia or dub to alicanye even??


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

hola77 said:


> checked iberia......
> is not direct flights
> 
> thanks anyway....
> ...


So does it have to be Valencia??? What about Málaga??? Thats a brilliant airport, brilliant road access all along the costa del sol too

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

hola77 said:


> checked iberia......
> is not direct flights
> 
> thanks anyway....
> ...


I can't find any AerLingus flights to or from Valencia - they do do Alicante though to Belfast, Cork or Dublin


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

I dont think Valencia is good for direct flights unless you are going from London. Even within Spain it is difficult. When I went to Valencia from here I had to get two flights and change in Madrid. Maybe you'd be better off going to Alicante and travelling from there.


----------



## hola77 (Oct 21, 2010)

thanks xabia chica & Caz.i...


I think thats what i'll have to do.. looks like Ireland airports hav good enuf access to alicante which i hear is under 2hours to valencia so this is prob best....

if anyone else out there knows better, please do leave a comment


----------



## michoon (Mar 31, 2010)

Ryan air fly Valencia to Dublin I think, not sure about Belfast. They also fly to Bristol, London and East Midlands, hence the trouble getting to Valencia from the north of England and Scotland.


----------



## hola77 (Oct 21, 2010)

Hey michoon,

have been continually checkin ryanairs website...

it appears they have discontinued the dublin valencia route....

I wonder if anyone can confirm this... I think its almost a definate tho and its unclear if ryanair are going to open up this dub-valencia route anytime soon


H77


----------



## michoon (Mar 31, 2010)

Ryan air do drop a lot of their flights for the winter period, check again for the Spring time. I'm not sure exactly what happens as I've only been here a few months myself but for Christmas we're driving to Alicante and flying from there. I think Manises airport has re-opened this week and they have loads of new routes all over Europe. Check it out on Wiki


----------



## hola77 (Oct 21, 2010)

Mansies?

Thanks again

H77


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

hola77 said:


> Mansies?
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> H77


the airport in Valencia is called *Manises*


----------



## geez (Apr 4, 2010)

bobbymarshall said:


> hi guys,
> 
> i'm an Australian citizen looking to move to Spain under the working holiday agreeement. I was born in Chile, South America so i can speak and write spanish fluently.
> 
> ...



Hi Bobby, When did they sign the agreement for Working Holiday visas between Australia and Spain? I found the following recent post at the Embajada de Madrid website:

http://www.spain.embassy.gov.au/madrcastellano/Working_holiday_visa.html[/URL

I can imagine that Australia would be interested in young Spaniards to do the 3D work, but Spain needing more job seekers? It would hardly be a priority for them. Wise words earlier from those advocating mining that family connection. We should all be so lucky! Generally, you'll find visa restrictions in the EU less onerous than those imposed by Australia (supposedly in midst of a labour shortage...hmmm). Good luck with it.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

geez said:


> Hi Bobby, When did they sign the agreement for Working Holiday visas between Australia and Spain? I found the following recent post at the Embajada de Madrid website:
> 
> http://www.spain.embassy.gov.au/madrcastellano/Working_holiday_visa.html[/URL
> 
> I can imagine that Australia would be interested in young Spaniards to do the 3D work, but Spain needing more job seekers? It would hardly be a priority for them. Wise words earlier from those advocating mining that family connection. We should all be so lucky! Generally, you'll find visa restrictions in the EU less onerous than those imposed by Australia (supposedly in midst of a labour shortage...hmmm). Good luck with it.




since Bobby asked his question nearly 2 years ago & doesn't seem to have returned since then, I guess you won't get an answer from him


:closed_2:


----------

